
After governance breakdown, Node.js leaders fight for its survival - ahmedfromtunis
http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/after-governance-breakdown-node-js-leaders-fight-for-its-survival/
======
tekacs
> The resignations followed a single event -- a vote that failed to remove a
> former director, a longstanding member of the community, from the leadership
> group.

This post (without taking sides, I haven't even read his post yet) is that
individual's defence of himself, which doesn't appear to be linked from this
post:

[https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53...](https://medium.com/@rvagg/the-truth-about-rod-
vagg-f063f6a53557)

~~~
bitL
This is pure fun:

"Some time ago I received notification via email that there are complaints
against me. No details were provided and I was informed that I would neither
receive those details or be involved in the whatever process was to take
place. Further, TSC members were not allowed to speak to me directly about
these matters, including my work colleagues also on the TSC."

------
adjkant
> "What did Vagg actually do?"

The fact that we can't get any answer on this beyond Vagg's side is
frustrating. From reading his side, it all seems incredibly minor stuff that
would in no way need to end with a leadership change.

Can someone in the Node.js community enumerate the complaints fully, here or
in some public place?

------
falcolas
So - and please forgive the tone - when they couldn't get their way by the
rules they put in place, they decided to pick up their toys and go home?

------
StavrosK
Can someone explain what happened? The article did a very poor job at it (or,
at least, I didn't understand it), as it seemed to contradict itself or not
shed enough light on things.

What did Vagg actually do? Why did other members leave?

~~~
fgjjgutjvnu
I've heard he refused to use gender neutral pronouns.

~~~
styfle
Where did you hear this? Is there a source?

~~~
fgjjgutjvnu
Could even have been Hacker News, when the same question was asked. Or maybe
Twitter. I must admit I don't remember exactly. It is just what I said: "I
heard" \- no more, no less.

If I don't provide sources, and the accusers don't provide sources, who should
we believe?

------
k__
Who profits from this?

I mean this seems like a campaign to crush the node leadership, someone wants
to get power over node, but who?

~~~
_Marak_
NPM wouldn't mind.

~~~
k__
Could you elaborate?

------
exikyut
Where can I find a list or overview reference for the events that happened?
I'm completely out of the loop as I don't use Node.js at all.

Also, are there backup(s) anywhere for the " _Many [...] complaints, since
removed from the committee 's pages_"?

------
bitL
Another project bites the dust. Let the game of thrones commence!

